# Introduction to IWCF



## محمد زهري الحلو (7 أغسطس 2006)

كما وعدتكم يا أخواني الأعزاء بأن أنزل مواضيع ال IWCF على شكل سلسة.

اليوم إن شاء الله سأنزل لكم التشابتر الأول منه وهو Introduction to IWCF.

الملف تم إرفاقه في المشاركة السفلية لنا على هذه الصفحة (خطأ فني, أعذروني)
والله مقصودي والحمد لله.:77:


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (7 أغسطس 2006)

مرحبا بك وبمشاركاتك يا مهندس: محمد الحلو فلك مشاركات متميزة نتمنى ان تستمر عليها وفقك الله


----------



## محمد زهري الحلو (7 أغسطس 2006)

أهلاً بك يا سيد هاني,,,,,

شكراً جزيلاً على المجاملة الطيبة فهذه أول مشاركة تعتبر مفيدة بعض الشئ, جزال الله كل خير,,,,

أخي هاني لقد حملت الملف ولكن لا أدري لماذا لم يحمل, أتمنى أن تحاول تنزيله وتخبرني ماذا حصل,,,,


شكراً أخي العزيز هاني


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (7 أغسطس 2006)

1- عليك أن تختار الذهاب إلى النمط المتقدم للرد.
2- إختر علامة




من الشريط العلوي ، فستفتح لك نافذة اضغط على Browse وحدد الملف من على جهازك ثم اضغط الرفع وانتظر حتى يتم رفع الملف ثم اضغط على اغلق هذه النافذة يمكنك من خلالها تحميل ما تشاء من ملفات.
او من النمط المتقدم للرد اسفل الصفحة اضغط على ادارة الملفات ستفتح لك النافذة السابقة وكرر ما سبق ذكره


----------



## محمد زهري الحلو (7 أغسطس 2006)

*أعتذر جداً هذا الملف مرةً أخرى*

أعتذر جداً هذا الملف مرةً أخرى, مع أنني قد حملته ولكن ربما كان هنالك خطأ ما!!!!!


----------



## محمد زهري الحلو (7 أغسطس 2006)

نعم نعم أخي هاني جزالك الله كل خير, ولكن كان تحميل الملف بطيئ جداً فاعتقدت أن الخطأ من الباوزر الخاص من المنتدى, ولكن تم إنزال الحمد لله

دعواتكم لنا
peteng.mzhelu***********


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (7 أغسطس 2006)

جارى التحميل وفقك الله


----------



## م . كولو (8 أغسطس 2006)

شكراً اخي محمد الحلو للمعلومات القيمة التي أفدتني بها عن موضوعي التحكم بالرمل وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد زهري الحلو (9 أغسطس 2006)

شكراً لك أخي كولو على تقييمك لهذه المعلومات البسيطة بأنها قيمة وجزالك الله كل خير,,,,,

على كل حال أخي كولو, أنا لدي العديد من هذه المعلومات (في إصلاح الآبار وإصلاحها Completions and Workover Operations) ولدي خلفية جيدة جداً عنها لإن مشروعي التخرج كان عن ميزات ومجالات استخدام المواسير الملتفة Applications and Benefits of Coiled Tubing Units, فإذا احتجت أي معلومة يمكن أن أرسلها لك ويمكن أن أرسل لك المشروع كاملاً على شكل PDF إذا كا استخدام هذا النوع من التطبيقات تهمك,,,,

أخوك المهندس البترولي: محمد الحلو
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
أخ محمد : لا يمكنك إستخدام البريد الإلكتروني هنا ، ونرجو التواصل من خلال المنتدى ليعم النفع على جميع الأعضاء
شاكرين لكم حسن تعاونكم معنا ......... والله الموفق


----------



## م . كولو (9 أغسطس 2006)

شكراً اخي 
لو تكرمت ارسلها لي عبر موضوع في المنتدى للاستفاده منها مع العلم ان مشروعي كان في sand control by gravel packing method


----------



## م . كولو (9 أغسطس 2006)

ارجو ان تفدني في كيفية إنزال الملفات من جهاز الحاسوب , حاولت عدة مرات ولم تفلح
جزاك الله خيراً وكنت عوناً لنا


----------



## محمد زهري الحلو (12 أغسطس 2006)

نعم إن شاء الله سإنزل مشروع التخرج بالعنوان التالي وعلى شكل موضوع جديد:
Applications and Benefits of Coiled Tubing Units
مع الملاحضة أن المشروع باللغة العربية ولكن المشروع مزود بجميع المصطلحات الإنجليزية بعد المصطلح العربي وما بين قوسين وأنت سترى ذلك.
المشروع مأخوذ من مراجع أمريكية وإنجليزية بحتة بحيث لم أستخدم أي مرجع روسي (حسب المدرسة الشرقي) ولا مرجع عربي ولكنه حسب المدرسة الغربية للبترول (أميريكا وبريطانيا)

بالنسبة للتحميل, لا تحاول فتح الملف بالضغط على الزر اليساري للماوس لإنه سيعزبك ولن يفتح لإنه كبير, ولكن إضغط على اللنك بالزر اليميني ثم اختار (حفظ الهدف بإسم Save target as) واختار المكان على الهارد دسك اللعي عندك ثم OK.

الرجاء أيضاأن تنزل مشروع التخرج تبعك على شكل موضوع جديد مع التنويه على أنه مشروع للتخرج وجزاك الله كل خير

أنا آسف جداً على كتابة الإيميل ولكن والله لم أكن أقصد منع الفائدة على أحد ولن أكررها إن شاء الله


----------



## محمد الطاهير (6 يوليو 2008)

اخي العزيز 
الرجاء أن تنزل الملف الذي يخص Completions and Workover Operations وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الطاهير (7 يوليو 2008)

hi mohamed please we wait for the second part of your thesis and as i told u we hope that u could some topics about workover operations


----------



## محمد الطاهير (8 يوليو 2008)

يا أخي محمد
أرجوك أن تقاسمنا و تشاركنا معلوماتك التي تخص workover operations
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد الطاهير (17 يوليو 2008)

اين هي الملفات المطلوبة عن completions and workover operations من عاهد وفى


----------



## احمد العروشي (17 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي محمد وياريت
لو نتحصل على Workover Operations


----------



## فيصل الطائي (18 يوليو 2008)

*شكرا*

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فيصل الطائي (18 يوليو 2008)

اخي احمد العروشي انشاء الله سوف احاول ان احمل لك بعض الملفات عن ال workover operation بس اشوي انتظر لان معندي مجال هة الايام


----------



## ashrafmansour (23 يوليو 2008)

جزال الله خيرا ونرجو المتابعة ورفع باقى الملفات الخاصة بال Iwcf


----------



## AmazonZ (23 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## alaa alnabwani (29 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## bakeraf (6 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## bakeraf (6 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## algaily (8 مايو 2011)

*سلام اخى صاحب الموضوع*

:77:شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ومستنيين الباقى


----------



## م.وسام حسن (18 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخي وفقك الله


----------



## marwan2022 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

لو سمحت عايز ملفات فى well completion design and accessories ....and some cases in excel sheets


----------



## محمد سعيد الساعدي (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## waled.suliman (28 نوفمبر 2011)

Thanks


----------

